# Yellow ink on blue tees, should I do a white underbase?



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

I've got an order for blue tees with yellow print, should I use a white underbase, or will one screen of yellow do?


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

If its a dark blue then i would say yes.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree with Justin but if it's a light blue you can print flash and reprint 1 screen or you can also use clear ink for an under base, Hope it helps, John


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

You might not need it if you're good at laying ink on top of the shirt. Just like when you put white ink on black shirts. Do it the same way.


----------



## nativeera (Jun 4, 2009)

lay down yellow ink, then flash cure and lay another layer.. but that just depends if your design has other white in it then that way you can do that all at once...


----------



## hdem (Mar 1, 2008)

I've noticed my colors aren't as vibrant if I don't use a white underbase. I have done red print on black shirts with print flash print flash print, and I've also done with a white underbase. It seems no matter how many times I build up the color on dark shirts it never comes out as bright as it does with a white underbase. It depends if you can get your customer to pay for a 2 screen setup rather than 1.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

SystemVoid said:


> I've got an order for blue tees with yellow print, should I use a white underbase, or will one screen of yellow do?


I just did a yellow blue job for a school and mixed a little Ryonet White with the yellow and got a great yellow print with a nice soft hand. The key is that you need to make it a little more opaque to get the yellow to pop!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would print an underbase, your yellow will appear much brighter than several p/f/p of just yellow (the white underbase helps to reflect light, yellow ink, even maxopake tends to be more translucent then other colors).


----------



## antman428 (Sep 1, 2007)

Rutland M2 yellow works without an underbase, and one strokes versamax series is very impressive with scarlet on darks, i'm not sure if they make a yellow in versamax


----------



## BuckeyeMatty (Sep 6, 2009)

Is yellow ink actually thicker or what? I'm a noobie and tried to do yellow on a black shirt. I tried to flash dry it and do it again, but it didn't seem to work as well as I'd hoped. I managed to do some white on black without issue. I did some white ink on red and it looked pink. I flash dried and put more white and it seemed to help but I think my technique needs work because the image then didn't look as "crsip" around the edges as I want or need it to be. Any helpful tips or hints? Oh, and let's rule out a white under base for now because my 2 & 3 color skills are broken!


----------



## hinoor1925 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm a newbie in silk screen printing business,what is the best thing should i do to arrive an output that is similar with the vinyl sticker for fabric?


----------

